# Will I use this 65k as a frest start ?



## four18 (26 Jul 2012)

2 years ago my wife decided the grass was greener etc and basically walked out. I owe 280k on a house we bought for 375. Value now approx 300k. I am a construction worker (Tiler). Throught everything I have managed to pay mortgage and have no arrears or no real debt.
Her name is still on the house. I have not spoken to her for 12 months as she wants nothing to do with me or the house.
Recently my mothers estate was divided and I got 65k which she knows nothing about.
I want to sell the house, pay off mortgage and keep any extra, because I think I deserve it. Will she get to know of my windfall  or will I have to share any excess of house sale with her ?
She really deserves nothing !  We have no children and basically I hate her.


----------



## partnership (26 Jul 2012)

In the eyes of the law she can claim half of your money even if you are separated.  If things are bitter then she might just do that.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jul 2012)

> I owe 280k on a house we bought for 375. Value now approx 300k.



If the house is worth €300k , the windfall is irrelevant. You can sell the house if she agrees but you may have to give her €10k. 

You should probably stop paying capital on the mortgage for the moment. Just pay interest so that she does not benefit from your capital repayments. 

Brendan


----------



## four18 (30 Jul 2012)

Might just do that ! Thanks for all the advice


----------



## ClubMan (20 Aug 2012)

partnership said:


> In the eyes of the law she can claim half of your money even if you are separated.  If things are bitter then she might just do that.


S/he can claim 100% - doesn't mean they'll get it. Without reference to the specific circumstances of a specific couple it's impossible to say what sort of split of assets is likely to be mutually agreed (ideally) or adjudicated by a court (if mutual agreement proves impossible). In the general case it's meaningless to talk of/assume a 50:50 split of assets in a separation/divorce situation. Too many variables involved that most likely need to be teased out with appropriate legal advice on both sides. One thing is sure - full disclosure of all assets via affidavits of means/assets is highly recommended as to do otherwise is to tread on very dodgy ground... Your solicitor will most likely tell you this.


----------



## seantheman (20 Aug 2012)

Better not let her find out about the 12mil

Where to invest 8 figure sum?


----------



## Daffodil (20 Aug 2012)

_even after legal separation, your wife could come after any subsequent inheritance (or for argument's sake, even a lotto win), unless otherwise specified in your agreement. A separation agreement should be watertight and should have the correct language to cover everything up to you inventing interstellar space travel and becoming the richest man in the world._

It doesn't matter what is specified in the separation agreement - there is no such thing as a full and final settlement in Irish family law and even after divorce, never mind separation, the other party can come back for more. So if you don't tell her now and get separated and ultimately divorced she can still claim her share - especially if she can prove you hid it from her. Honest is the best policy !


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Aug 2012)

seantheman said:


> Better not let her find out about the 12mil
> 
> Where to invest 8 figure sum?



Good one!


----------



## four18 (20 Aug 2012)

Why Brendan do you have one guise on here and a totally different one on tv/radio ?.  All you want is to sell this site for a profit to Daft etc who already bought boards etc. I think you missed the dot com boat !
Regards


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Aug 2012)

four18 said:


> All you want is to sell this site for a profit to Daft etc who already bought boards etc. I think you missed the dot com boat !
> Regards



Damn! My secret is out.  



> I am at the top of my field (medical) house d4 no mortgage, single,  45, male, straight, single child, now left a 7 figure sum (12m).



I thought that I had changed my personal details well enough to disguise myself. 

Brendan


----------



## Seagull (22 Aug 2012)

I thought inheritances were left out of the assets when determining who gets what in case of separation/divorce. Am I confusing UK legislation?


----------



## peteb (22 Aug 2012)

Think the point here is moot.  As the OP isn't really being truthful on any of his dealings.   

He doesn't need to worry about the 65k for a fresh start as he has 12 mill tucked away somewhere following his change of career from tiler to medical professional.  At which point he shot to the top of the medical sphere, quicker than Doogie Howser M.D.!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Aug 2012)

But the real worry is that his ex will get half the €12m.  That is real money, in a manner of speaking.


----------



## peteb (22 Aug 2012)

True.  So €6,065,000 for a fresh start! Not bad!! Just like a lotto win!


----------



## four18 (23 Aug 2012)

30/05/1957 
Farney Park, Sandymount, Dublin 4
Deraynane Gardens, Dublin 4.
You really should be more careful Brendan, As the owner of a site you really should keep your personal info to yourself. I know i would.
Anyway I take your point and wont post again.
Mark
Give me a day and I could post up your bank details. Just letting you know what is out there,  I am just letting you know because everyone has a print and I just track people to see if I can and I mean you no harm whatsoever.


----------



## Purple (24 Aug 2012)

I need some tiles fixed, a rash looked at and my computer checked for spyware. Can anyone suggest someone who could do all three jobs?


----------

